# Wave Volume and Output Volume



## elee532 (Aug 21, 2008)

The help file makes multiple references to wave volume and output volume. From what I understand, these two types of volume are no longer part of Windows Vista. What would the the Vista equivalent of Wave Volume and Output Volume?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

After starting REW, right click on the volume icon in the task bar tray area and select "Open volume Mixer". The left most slider typically labelled "Device" is the output volume, the slider labelled "Room EQ Wizard" (or if you have the REW settings tab selected, "Settings") is the equivalent of the wave volume. Under Vista each application has its own volume control.


----------



## elee532 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks John M. I thought I had this figured out, but I'm back to being confused. I don't have a slider labeled "Room EQ Wizard." I have one labeled "Settings" that disappears when I close REW, so I will assume that this is what you are referring to. Please correct me if I am wrong. 

Slider labeled "Device" = Output Volume
Slider labeled "Settings" = Wave Volume

When doing Check Levels process in REW, the instructions say "Wave volume should be set to 1.0 (full volume) and Output Volume should be .5. Problem is, Settings (wave) slider can't be set lower than Device (output) slider. So, let's say that I put the Device and Settings sliders each at 50. I can lower the Settings slider, but if I try to raise it higher than 50, the Device slider is goes up as well. 

Thanks for any additional info!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That is a bit unusual, isn't it 

The Vista mixer allows individual sound sources to be adjusted relative to one another, then the overall "device" slider controls the final level. If you have a couple of audio applications open you will see their sliders move as the devices slider moves, but they keep the same relative levels. The Vista folk decided to make the individual application sliders reflect the final output level inclusive of the device slider effect. If you look closely at the individual application sliders you will see the movement range they offer is shown in the slider background, and that goes up and down with the device slider. Anyway, start out by setting the REW slider (which will be titled "Settings" if you have the REW Settings panel open) to the top of its range i.e. the point at which it starts to move the device slider upwards, then only use the device slider after that.


----------



## elee532 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification John! I see now why the slider changes from being called "Settings" to "REW."



JohnM said:


> ...the point at which it starts to move the device slider upwards...


How do I know where to set the Device slider to begin with?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Start with it half way.


----------

